# Аномалии и как с этим жить



## AK9 (10 Апр 2015)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи и коллеги по несчастью 

Сразу прошу прощения, что так  длинно получилось, уже по факту вижу, а сокращать вроде нечего...

Меня зовут Андрей, 33 года, г. Томск, программист - работа сидячая.

Краткая история своими словами: врожденный аномальный клиновидный позвонок в поясничном отделе. В возрасте около 5 лет ездили на консультацию в г. Пушкин (Лен. область), сказали удалять не стоит, опасно. Занимался дома гимнастикой для укрепления мышечного корсета, периодически ходил на массаж.

Лет в 10 все это закончилось, но спина к тому моменту была крепкая, врачи отмечали.

В 15-16 летом подрабатывал на производстве рекламы, тяжести не поднимал, работал руками. Тогда иногда побаливала поясница, когда в наклоне работал.

В 17 лет где-то мед. комиссия военкомата отправила к хирургу - рентген показал сколиоз 3-ей степени.

В 25, насколько помню, началась боль после долгих прогулок, не прислушивался, внимания не придавал, потому что очень быстро все проходило.

В 30 лет нагрузка на спину сильно возросла - ремонты, переезды, укачивание ребенка и т.д. Боль стала частой, но думал все пройдет, как раньше - не прошло, хотя отпускало.

Где-то год назад стало тянуть правую ногу в районе бедра, так же было и раньше при длительной ходьбе, но теперь длительность ходьбы без боли сокращалась постепенно.

В последние полгода картина примерно одинаковая: в сидячем положении на работе периодически в течение дня возникает еле заметная боль в грудном отделе позвоночника, хочется расправиться, потянуться, что и делаю - пройдусь, боль пропадает совсем. При ходьбе через некоторое время болит поясница справа и тянущая боль в наружной части правого бедра. Время варьируется от пары минут до получаса.

В январе обратился к неврологу, сделал МРТ, рентген. Обнаружилась межпозвоночная грыжа. Невролог ахнула, сказала, что такого позвоночника за свою практику не видела и отправила на консультацию к нейрохирургу с вопросом можно ли позвоночник кардинально исправить - удалить клиновидные позвонки (их оказалось два, а не один, как я всегда думал).

Нейрохирург сказал, что удалять нельзя, посоветовал поставить эпидуральные блокады и т.д., в общем консервативно попробовать лечиться, если не поможет, то уже тогда вести разговор об оперировании грыжи.

Отправил по совету невролога письмо со снимками в Федеральный центр травматологии, ортопедии и эндопротезирования в Барнауле. Ответили следующее:
"Причины аномалии развития позвоночника, вероятно, уже не удастся выяснить. В вашем возрасте полностью устранить деформацию позвоночника и восстановить нормальные физиологические изгибы позвоночника не удастся. Но если вашей основной проблемой является болевой синдром, а также корешковые расстройства, которые описаны неврологом, возможно декомпрессивно-стабилизирующее оперативное лечение целью которого является устранение сдавления корешков спинного мозга грыжей межпозвонкового диска и гипертрофированными суставными отростками и фиксация скомпрометированных позвоночно-двигательных сегментов стабилизирующими конструкциями. В подобных случаях целесообразность оперативного лечения и его объем необходимо определять исключительно при очном объективном осмотре специалиста, с оценкой предполагаемого эффекта лечения и ожиданий пациента. Рекомендуем вам, учитывая территориальную доступность, выполнить также МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника и записаться на прием к вертебрологам консультативной поликлиники нашего Федерального центра"

Мой следующий вопрос:
"В данный момент болевой синдром беспокоит лишь при ходьбе, поэтому для его устранения возможно и не стоит применять оперативное лечение, я передам ваш ответ неврологу. В данный момент невролог рассматривает вариант эпидуральной блокады, либо амбулаторное лечение с применением физиотерапии, массажа, системы поставить и т.д. Меня беспокоит более всего не состояние позвоночника на сегодняшний день и не конкретная грыжа, а то, что будет происходить в целом с позвоночником  с годами. Насколько я понимаю, со временем состояние неизбежно будет ухудшаться. Можете ли вы мне подсказать, как возможно по крайней мере уменьшить это ухудшение?"

И ответ:
"Вы совершенно правильно рассуждаете. Сама по себе аномалия развития позвоночника и его искривление не являются причиной боли и корешковых расстройств. Они появились в результате развития вторичных дегенеративных изменений (остеохондроза), который в последующем с большой долей вероятности будет прогрессировать с нарастанием имеющихся расстройств. Способствовать этому в значительной степени будет нарушенный баланс туловища. Вероятно, вы все равно «созреете» к оперативному лечению по мере нарастания болевого синдрома. Но существует прямая зависимость при дегенеративных поражениях позвоночника – чем сильнее запущено заболевание и выражены неврологические расстройства, тем скромнее результаты оперативного лечения. Очень сложно комментировать вашу ситуацию заочно. Поэтому и предлагаем изыскать возможность приехать к нам на консультацию. Очный контакт позволяет получить информацию в наибольшем объеме, а также ответить на вопросы о целесообразности или объеме того или иного метода лечения, прогнозе, восстановительном периоде и т.д."

В общем, как я понял лучше оперироваться, но после консультации. Оно и понятно - по письму наверно невозможно отправить на операцию, если не совсем труба - ходить не можешь и т.д.

Я было собрался уже ехать в Барнаул, но начал искать информацию и увидел этот чудесный форум, который штудирую уже несколько дней. В данный момент нашел нескольких мануальных терапевтов в Томске, читаю про отзывы о них и собираюсь записаться к одному из них на прием. Почему никто из врачей не сказал, что есть такие врачи для меня загадка - я о них прочитал только здесь. Может не сказали, потому что в моем случае это бессмысленно или опасно? Скажите, пожалуйста, стоит вообще идти к мануальному терапевту? И если один не возьмется, стоит ли идти к другому?

Начал худеть (сейчас вес порядка 80-82 кг при росте 170), собираюсь бросить курить (не знаю как с похудением сочетать, но я справлюсь), распечатал упражнения, в частности, которые давал Др. Ступин, нашел в какой-то теме ссылку и сегодня с утра начал немножко выполнять - немножко не из-за дискомфорта, не хватило времени, буду вставать раньше в будни.

В общем, вопрос у меня стандартный - правильно ли я сейчас все делаю и что посоветуете?

Снимки, заключения и анкету прилагаю ниже:
              

*Анкета боли в спине*
_( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)_
1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, *да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
*умеренная боль*
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
*ноющая*, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая
другая____________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 *2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 *3* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
*да*, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
ягодице - да, *нет*
бедре - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - да, *нет*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, *нет*
ягодице - да, нет
бедре - да, нет
голени/икрах - да, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., 6мес,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
*умеренная боль*
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
*тянущая*, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
*0* 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 *2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, *нет*)
левой - (да, *нет*)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, *нет*)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, *нет*)
В положении сидя (да, *нет*)
В положении стоя (*да*, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - да, *нет*
При прогибах туловища
назад – (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом влево - (да, *нет*)
При ходьбе - (*да*, нет)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(*да*, нет)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (*да*, нет)
левой - (да, нет)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (да, *нет*) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (да, нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (да, нет)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ да, *нет*
в бедре – справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*) на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, *нет*) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, *нет*)
Какая__________________________


----------



## AK9 (13 Апр 2015)

Попробую не так широко задать вопросы  Скажите, пожалуйста, стоит обращаться к мануальным терапевтам? Насколько я понимаю в моем случае можно обойтись без операции, по крайней мере пока, прав ли я? Можно ли мне заниматься плаванием? - я уже в первую очередь думаю как не навредить. Что может в моем случае помочь сохранить позвоночник в будущем - какие диеты, упражнения, что-то еще? Спасибо.


----------

